# Summit 19-4 x 60 Manual



## Ryanjax (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi all!  I'm joining the Lathe club!  I've had a mill for about a year and love it.  Now I finally found a lathe.  It's a Summit 19-4 x 60.  It's going to need some work to get it up to spec but I'm up to the task.

Do  any of you have a manual for this lathe?


----------



## jcp (Mar 12, 2019)

I ran 19 and 20 inch Summit lathes at the shop I worked in. There's not much in the operator manuals. What info are you looking for?


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 12, 2019)

This is going to be a project so I was looking for a parts breakdown and for maintenance procedures.  I'll also need the proper fluids. 

Just a basic operation and controls would be good too. 

JCP do you have one? How do you like it?


----------



## f350ca (Mar 12, 2019)

I have a 16-3 x 80, agree with jcp, there's not much in the manual. For example you have to change out a gear to cut 11 1/2 tpi, you'll never figure it out using the manual, guess the manual indicated something had to be done. Believe its made in Poland, a lot was lost in the translation. 
I've had it for 12 or 13 years, been a great lathe. 
Maybe contact Summit in Oklahoma, they may be able to help you out.

Greg


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 12, 2019)

I have an email out to them now. 

So it's a Polish made lathe? I read it was European made.


----------



## f350ca (Mar 12, 2019)

Last time I looked at a map Poland was in Europe. 
Forget now where I found the country of origin but as far as I know thats where mine was made.

Greg


----------



## jcp (Mar 13, 2019)

The shop had four Summit lathes. Two from Czechoslovakia, one from Taiwan, one from Spain. I’ll bet yours is Czech built.
If Summit can’t provide you with a manual I might can get you some pics of the necessary pages from the shop.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwade (Mar 13, 2019)

I have the Summit 17-3 x 60 which is very close to the 19-4.  Manual attached: [I need a steady rest for it if anyone has a lead.]


----------



## jcp (Mar 13, 2019)

gwade said:


> I have the Summit 17-3 x 60 which is very close to the 19-4.  Manual attached:



This looks the same as the 19/20 manual.


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 13, 2019)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 14, 2019)

Still need to spin her around, but she's home


----------



## gwade (Mar 15, 2019)

What are you using for power? i.e. Do you have 3 phase power or a rotary phase converter?  I had to convert the one I got from 440 volt 3 phase to 230 volt 3 phase so I could power with a 15HP RPC.  So my advice is to check the wiring unless you know the voltage where it came from.


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 15, 2019)

I have a 15hp motor an I just bought a panel kit to make a RPC. The guy I got it from said it was 220 but I'll check it.

Does your compound have a rorary scale or is it fixed? I'm used to seeing the compound rotate. 

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 16, 2019)

Here is a picture






Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryanjax (Mar 16, 2019)

Been busy cleaning her up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pstemari (Mar 16, 2019)

Where did you find the cleaning elf? Seems like a handy addition to the workshop 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## f350ca (Mar 16, 2019)

Loosen the four bolts at the base of the compound, two on each side and it should rotate. That dimple between the two bolts in your first photo is the reference line for the protractor. 

Greg


----------

